
Firefox Allow Self Signed Certificate - TimLeland
https://timleland.com/firefox-allow-self-signed-certificate/
======
detaro
The correct solutions are a) not use .dev, which is an used TLD now and/or b)
to sign the certificate with a self-created CA you import into the trust
store. Recommending to globally disable a security feature just to keep your
broken setup running is bad advice.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Yes, but...the setup wasn't broken until now, and it was broken from an
unexpected direction. (Had to move some .dev hostnames for the same reason)

------
Piskvorrr
Yeah. `.dev` is now an actual TLD; disabling security features without
mentioning what they are, how they affect the issue and what is the effect of
disabling them looks like a footgun.

~~~
TimLeland
Added a disclaimer to the post. This is a temporary solution until I’m able to
move away from the .dev tld.

